# group counseling



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...5&dopt=Abstract tom


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

What goes on during this group counseling for IBS? Does the group listen to a leader? Does the group interact or participate on some level? Are individuals encouraged to speak out, and if so, in what way? I am curious, because I can't help but wonder just how comfortable people would be in a group therapy situation?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I would imagine that like most group situations it's the group leaders responsibilty to see that people are comfortable talking. usually the less the leader talks the better the group works.tom


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I mean no disrespect here, Tom..... but it's a little tuff to imagine a group of adults sitting around a room engaging in discussions related to IBS. I mean... even here in cyberspace, it isn't easy to put your cards on the table. Know what I mean? Where would they begin? What would they talk about? The leader would have to stay involved, otherwise the conversations would end up being too personlized, wouldn't they?I don't personally have a difficult time discussing my IBS when the situation calls for it... but to just simply go to a meeting and sit down to talk about IBS... well.... I guess I am questioning the effectiveness of such an endeavor.I suppose it depends on the goal of the group discussion? Is the goal to alleviate stress and anxiety over IBS.... or is it to discuss treatment alternatives.... or something else?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

why not ask the authors of the study? maybe it's like an alcoholics anonymous meeting. actually, I don't think the content matters.tom


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi PeacefulHart,I have actually been involved in group therapy during my teenage years (not ibs related) but it works like this.You sit in a close knit group and ok your all a little nervous to start with, but once one person opens up - you find that you have more and more in common and that binds you as a group, you have similar life experience and people who finally understand you - know what you feel and go through on a day to day basis. These people do not judge you, just complete emphathise with your experience and can offer you hope, support, kindness and a shoulder to cry on. Yes it may be a ittle bit awkward to start with, but eventually you look forward to it, to being joined in a community/group - a collective of understanding and empathy.What you discuss doesn't really matter, it is the sensation of a trouble shared, of being understood and of not feeling judged or scrutinized - merely accepted - and knowing that you can pour your heart out without fear of being hurt - because these people are like one with you.Clair


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I have one issue with "bonding in a group". Been there and done that. It prevented me from developing my own stress management techniques because I relied on others. The only certain thing that any of us have in this world to depend on ..... is ourselves.


----------

